
Ask HN: Any recommendations for PCI audit firms - pjg
We are a payment processor and do routine audits. Our currently auditor is busy and has a long lead time for PCI DSS Level 1 audit.
Any recommendations from anyone for a company they have worked with that can do PCI audits efficiently and not too expensive ?
======
luminousbit
Schellman & Co have been our auditor for the past 8 years. They're very cloud-
savvy and I consider them the best in the biz. They're about mid-range in
price.

~~~
pjg
Thanks. Do you know anyone there that you are comfortable sending me contact
info for ?

------
jpdlla
Just completed the whole PCI DSS compliance and audit for the first time with
[https://www.sikich.com](https://www.sikich.com)

~~~
pjg
Thanks much.

You know anyone there we can get in touch with ? I sent them an email thru
their generic contact email info@sikich.com

------
Artemis2
Email me (address is in my profile), I can put you in touch with our current
firm. The process has been very smooth for us in the past.

------
ddsaso
I've really enjoyed working with Sikich.

------
s800
kirkpatrick-price, they have a nice web tool to organize the process. No
relationship.

~~~
sec_zen
Yes, we use them as well and they do a great job. Far greater quality than any
of the past firms we used.

